# Life as you know it... Over today !



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

This is only a test/game to see what you would do and how you would respond. The economy crashed this morning. Banks are closed, atm's don't work, credit cards void etc. Your pay check at the end of the week will be only good for toilet paper. How would you deal with this ?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I can go back to bed. You are either ready or you are not I guess.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

What can you do? You are either ready or not. We would have to do the best with what we have and hope that would be enough. Suck it up, ration and prepare to defend ourselves. Venturing out to acquire things would be dangerous and foolish.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Nadja said:


> This is only a test/game to see what you would do and how you would respond. The economy crashed this morning. Banks are closed, atm's don't work, credit cards void etc. Your pay check at the end of the week will be only good for toilet paper. How would you deal with this ?


are there zombies? PUH-LEEZ tell me there are zombies! :lolsmash:

I suppose the first thing I would do is lament the fact I still need acting lessons  then start behaving like the 'other' despondent sheeple. I would turn off all my exterior lights and most of the interior ones, then go ask my neighbors if they have any spare food; sure it's a dirty deed, but it will help me classify their true character in a crisis. It's easy to be charitable when everything is 'aces' and you sit on the top of the heap.

Many variables to consider. How long until the fiat currency is worthless? or the public utilities fail? or Marshall Law is declared? :dunno:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think that the economy can collapse one morning? The economy has been collapsing now for years and I still think we have another 5 years to go before it's over. Banks have closed, ATM's for those banks have stopped working. Money in those banks have dissappeared.

Now, if terrorists set-off nuke bombs overnight then what would you do?


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, actually I think it can tank in one day, or at least enough to create problems for the entire world. IF the euro colapsed , by 2 hours of the next morning, the stock market would be crashing at a super rate. Enough so the powers that be would order it closed. In the meantime, the people that saw it happening would most likely start the runs to the bank to withdraw all that they had. Now, the banks would be closing. Atm's would shut down or place a very small limit on all people trying to use it. Grocery stores also would realise this in minutes as people trying to use cards would most likely have them turned down. 

At this point, people would be making runs to the local grocery stores, much like just before a huricane. At least the ones with cash would. The people using checks and atm's would be upset at the fact that they could not use their atm's even to buy food. Now what do you think would happen ? Maybe us folks in very small rural towns would be a little better off then the big city people, but not for long. So now, maybe the gobernuts would order the market to open back up in the hopes that people or investors would buy , only to find the market again under a tremendous plunge. Damage would be done.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Depending on the severety and foreseen speed at which things are degrading I may well hit the road and travel 18 hours to get "home" to family. I would probably have a convoy of at least 2 cars loaded with as much as was necessary and prudent to have to get me there and sustain me.

If things were too bad we would probably start bugging in and hardening our shelter. I have a couple folks that I would try to contact while there was any cellular communication (if there were any at all).


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Ant, at least you have a plan. However, I would'nt expect the phones to be around for very long, as almost everybody would be trying to call family and friends to warn them of what was happening. The phone switching stations would be overwhelmed in a very short period of time. 

Also, I am not aware of any vehicle's short of a deisel rig that can run 18 hours. Where would you be getting your bug out gas , especially for two cars ?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Nadja said:


> Ant, at least you have a plan. However, I would'nt expect the phones to be around for very long, as almost everybody would be trying to call family and friends to warn them of what was happening. The phone switching stations would be overwhelmed in a very short period of time.
> 
> Also, I am not aware of any vehicle's short of a deisel rig that can run 18 hours. Where would you be getting your bug out gas , especially for two cars ?


I have thought the same thing. If it was so bad that I had no realistic expectation of buying gas (even with cash) then I would have to bug in.. there would be no other option. It would be a sad day for me.

EDIT: If that were to happen, do you have use for a younger couple with two kids and their father/FIL? Maybe I would bug up to Snowflake... its beautiful there for sure and much better than the city


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bugging up here to Snowflake*



TheAnt said:


> I have thought the same thing. If it was so bad that I had no realistic expectation of buying gas (even with cash) then I would have to bug in.. there would be no other option. It would be a sad day for me.
> 
> EDIT: If that were to happen, do you have use for a younger couple with two kids and their father/FIL? Maybe I would bug up to Snowflake... its beautiful there for sure and much better than the city


Would I have room for two kids and a young couple ? Well, if you had an rv type trailer or motor home I certainly wood. Have to haul water, but my elec works via solar and wind. No sewage, have septic, hand built 16 years ago and still running strong. Burn the garbage on weekends when the gobernut people are sleeping, phone lines finally after waiting 8 years for them. By the way, not sure where you are down there, but if you run up 17 to about happy valley road, where I used to live , looking just to your left (west) you will see high tension wires bringing power to the lost city of Phoenix. There is a passable by 4x4 only maintenance rd that comes all the way up here. No traffic . LOL My buddy and I drove it about 18 years ago in our land cruisers. Took all day, but we made it. Tools needed : 4x4, wire cutters, shovels, determination.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If the banking system collapsed and the dollar collapsed with it, it's only a matter of time before we stop having electricity and public water. I'd be filling up my Water Bob and partially filling my garbage cans with water.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Although I think the crash could come overnight, I think the repercussions might take a couple days to sink in, but who knows.. Sheeple panic easily.. Depends on all the variables that come into play as how fast and furious things get. 
I think as far as what I would be doing is,..... pretty much the same thing I do everyday... Dont keep much money in the bank, and dont have all that much money to really even worry about... 
Assuming that money is basically worthless at that point, and all the banks are closed, not too worried about paying mortgage or anything like that as am pretty sure that banks will have quite alot of foreclosing to handle initially and I can cover my ass for a couple months at least with cash on hand...after that... who really knows .. play it by ear and do as we have always done... just keep on keepin on... 

Actually, I might even be a little bit happy knowing that all the struggles and money that has been spent is actually going to be a wise investment.. although it would have mostly been used either way.. 

I hope and pray that we are all ready.. 

THinking I might crack open a beer to celebrate...

Security of the area would be the only real thing that I would start to address.. Pretty much live in the middle of nowhere and not really on a path to anywhere with only an elderly couple for neighbors. But the lack of much activitiy around me might lead to my downfall if I dont think of the what ifs...

I dont think I would be changing my routine much though... just watching out behind me is all..


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

At the first sign things are in the tank we have a plan to leave work immediately if that is the case, not taking time to explain. DH and I carry enough cash to make a last minute run to the stores and reinforce our supplies. I am close enough to the stores here at work to get the things on our list and be home in an hour. If phones are still up we would call family to warn them. We watch things so closely I feel we would be ahead of everyone else. It will take a few hours for reality to sink in for most sheeple. Then we would go about our lives very quitely and act "clueless" like all around us. The handguns and rifles would be carried at all times as well as the 2-way radios so we could give each other a heads up should either of us feel threatened. We would not talk over the radios unless safe, but have signals such as key twice for someone approching and three times for immediate danger.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Clarice said:


> At the first sign things are in the tank we have a plan to leave work immediately if that is the case, not taking time to explain. DH and I carry enough cash to make a last minute run to the stores and reinforce our supplies. I am close enough to the stores here at work to get the things on our list and be home in an hour. If phones are still up we would call family to warn them. We watch things so closely I feel we would be ahead of everyone else. It will take a few hours for reality to sink in for most sheeple. Then we would go about our lives very quitely and act "clueless" like all around us. The handguns and rifles would be carried at all times as well as the 2-way radios so we could give each other a heads up should either of us feel threatened. We would not talk over the radios unless safe, but have signals such as key twice for someone approching and three times for immediate danger.


Sounds like you have the start of a plan for sure, but what about the long term plans ? Say it is a more permanent problem ?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I would make a beeline to WalMart then Best Buy and grab all the electronic crap I could! And a few pairs of those $150 sneakers.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Simple,

Supposing I am at work when it happens:

I drive home (<3km), load up my car with everything I would like to take with me, put my map next to me and take the back roads to my parents' place and have dinner.

That's about it I think. 

The only possible complication would be my roommate and friends of mine. Some of them have no place to go to, but their small appartment in the city. I would feel bad leaving them behind and would try to get some of them to come over and overnight at my parents'. In case it is truly a long term situation, they are able to pull their weight around. Either way, most of them would not have a way to get home. So me, as their native friend would be their only hope I think.

V.

Oh yeah, just like Woody, before I have dinner I would also go get a new stereo and maybe a manicure while I'm at it...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I never planned to bug in. I would attempt to load up my birds, my cat, supplies and BOB into my little car and try to go two hours east to my hometown. My parent's house is up in the mountains. It's just a matter of getting there. I still haven't figured out routes out of Pittsburgh...guess I'll do that now since we're doing scenario training.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting post. We are planing to bug in for now and while we are short on things, we would be set for 6 months to a year where we are at. I want to work on bug out plans now, which is difficult, as we share a house with my wife's parents and sister who would not be able to be moved in a bug out situation.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

We are, for the most part, ready to hunker down, wait, and lvie as Clarice said, quietly with our eyes peeled and protection ready. Ours is a farm community, lots of down home type folks. No doubt many would freak out, but a lot of the old geezers here would probably be sayin, "Yep, I knew it was comin'"


----------



## JustJim (Mar 6, 2011)

Ever since the all knowing Government took us off the gold standard our money has been basically worthless anyway and only continues to be used because the Government says its good. Therefore an economic collape is not likely to happen unless and until the rest of the world decides the US dollar is worthless, and that won't happen until China or one of the other nation states that holds our debt is willing to kiss off all that money. So your basic question is not a vaild test. But for those who are not now prepared or willing to get prepared its time to start thinking about the furture and what MAY happen.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

for those like Ant who might need to bug out, I advise keeping a couple (2 per vehicle?)of gas cans full and ready (using and restocking every other month or so) to get as far as you can. (In the meantime, keep you car or truck full as often as you can...never let it get below 1/2 tank.) 

Plan to use silver coins or pre=1965 dimes, quarters and half dollars when you need to purchase gas, and try old farms along the way, as many farmers carry gas on their farms and they are more likely to sell for silver than any other currency. 

Other barter items might get you gas, too, if currency doesn't work. (Can you say FOOD?) You might concoct a story of how you are just trying to get to the next town, where a dying relative lives... maybe out of sympathy you will get more help! 

I'd like to hear anyone else's ideas on this advice...


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very interesting post. I remember when the power went out during the october storm a few years ago. There wasn't much to do other than fire up the secondary heat source, the perculator, and load up the rifles. 

An economic collapse would certainly cause a widespread panic, but we're about 15 miles away from the nearest big city. I'd head to the store down the road and take as much cash as I had on hand, picking up peanut butter, canned fruits and veggies, flour, salt, yeast, and sugar. Depending on what kind of time frame this happens in, most stores won't stop taking cash for a day or two I'm guessing, with folks hoping this is just a temporary situation or a "bump in the road". (The caveat here being only buy what we can use...buying everything in the store is not part of the plan. There are going to be a lot of people in a bad way.) 

Next stop would be my buddies gun shop, rounding out the ammo supply and maybe picking up an extra shotgun or two.

Third stop would be my friends outdoor store, grabbing some extra outdoor cooking gear and some other nice to have / need to have items.

Fourth stop would be the local used book store to pick up a case of books since the tv will probably be Tango Uniform before too long.

Fifth stop, the liquor store to pick up some medicinal scotch and brandy.

Sixth stop, my other friends convenient store with some pre 65 silver to trade for smokes and zippo fluid, then detour to gas station to see if they have any left and to top off.

Back home by 1400 hrs with lights out and doors secured, begin organizing neighborhood watch duties and schedule. Top off fuel in Jeep with spare gas cans (unless gas station had fuel). Break out water filter and throw bucket under running spring in side yard. Make pot of coffee, fill up the thermos, pour a cup, fire up a smoke and wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

1) Panic
2) Have a complete mental breakdown and curl up into a fetal position
3) Wake up and go get myself some of those new Air Jordans!

Assuming I thought I could make it out of the area, I would get all my stuff together and head to the hills once we got the people together. The girl, her daughter, her b/f, and my one buddy who thinks as I do and has backed me in my endeavors.
For us, it might be best to wait it out a little while bofore rolling out, hopefully as the herd thins out a little. Traffic is already bad enough as it is.
If I didnt think I could make it for whatever reason then we would roll to the store and spend everything we could and stay put. I am still 'just getting started', but I know we could manage for at least a month or two as it stands today with no assistance.
Whoa, I need to get to work...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Get up, make coffee , have a cup, make breakfast.. sit down by the narrow farm lane and see what kind of traffic is moving.. if it looks like folks who don't belong might take the chain saw and drop some trees across the road.. piss off a lot of folks lol..

I have some good lookout spots and would just sit quiet and watch the goings on... I figure it would be days before things might start to get interesting...

Stay home.. hunker down.. set a watch at night..

I am thinking a good night vision scope would be well worth the investment.. have to sell a lot of toys to afford that but can use it for hog hunting ..guess I need to really look at that idea..

Refill the coffee cup... *


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I have food, I have gas and all that I need for what is to come........the time to take action is BEFORE it happens and not when or after.....I have my gas cans all lined up and after I use the ones at the front to fill my gas tank in my vehicle I take them to get them refill and they go to the back of the line........I really can't think of anything that I might need for the next five years.

Keep in the bank only what you need for that month and nothing more.........keep $1,000 in $5.00's.......$1,000 in $10,00's and $1,000 in $20.00's.........I hope that you have been keeping all the coins that you can (talking about plain coins and not the pre 1964) specially nickels.

Don't trade wisky, guns or ammo with anyone.....including your "best" friends because they will become your "worse" enemies.....if they get desperate they will know what you have and go after it.

Keep at home only one or two guns (those registered) and hide the rest of them.......if you buy a new gun or ammo then be sure not to keep them with your old guns or ammo.......now days they can track the new guns and ammo and they could track them to your old guns and ammo.....once the new ammo have a digital code then use those for target practice and so on and keep the old ammo for when you really need it.......I have ammo from WWII that are doing just fine.

Go outside your home and from a distance pretend that you are an invader that wants to break in and do something about it.....buy "driveway alert" (Sportsman Guide) and set them up.......buy at least five tv's cameras and three monitor so that you can see into blind spots....learn to make booby traps in order to set them up around your property.

There is a lot that I could teach you but you can lean more by checking out the WWW.


If you think that you have to run somewhere to do something WTSHTF you then will never be ready and will be running around all the time.......


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Nadja said:


> This is only a test/game to see what you would do and how you would respond. The economy crashed this morning. Banks are closed, atm's don't work, credit cards void etc. Your pay check at the end of the week will be only good for toilet paper. How would you deal with this ?


If I am at work, go home and see if I could top off the tank on the way home. I always carry cash, there is $50 in small bills at work and another $50 in the car as backups. Besides the cash at home that is. If I am at home, stay there. I would try calling work to see what was going on and most likely ask for a day off.

Once home, I would get the extra barrels out and fill them with water, in case the power was next. I would turn on the MSM tube and see if I could get any idea what was up and possibly how long it might last. Then I'd just wait, listen and see what the day brings. And of course spend quality time with my new gal, an 8 week old black lab pup, Sunshine.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Nadja said:


> This is only a test/game to see what you would do and how you would respond. The economy crashed this morning. Banks are closed, atm's don't work, credit cards void etc. Your pay check at the end of the week will be only good for toilet paper. How would you deal with this ?


 Well I for one have done everything I could to put myself in a position that if such a thing happened I would not feel a real sense of urgency other than security in protecting what I have. I own a small grocery store and have all sorts of preps and self sufficient stuff such as animals and water supply so we are good there.

As for the banks, let them fail this time and let them fall hard like they should have in 2008. I work for myself so a paycheck doesn't matter, my house is paid off, and I have no debt. It will be sad to witness the masses having to deal with such hard realities for not preparing or planning and all the rioting and fighting and killing that will break out as a result.

So in closing there isn't a way I can really play this scenario of yours as I planned never to be in such a position that it would cross my mind


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

HozayBuck. I like your plan., Similar to mine, except I would already be on my 3rd or 4th cup of coffee before anyone even woke up ! Coffee rules !


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Woody, the only thing I would change from your outline would be to turn on Fox news and not msbs or any of the other loony news stations. They would try and downplay it or not even mention it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

In response to Nadja, we have enough supplies to last a couple of years. We garden and can everything we grow. We have rabbits and chickens. Our greenhouse is up and running. We have a generous supply fuel and firewood. Our medical supplies are good but not great. Our next big purchase will be a water filter. Most important we both have a strong will to survive and trust the Lord will guide us in all that we do.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Clarice said:


> In response to Nadja, we have enough supplies to last a couple of years. We garden and can everything we grow. We have rabbits and chickens. Our greenhouse is up and running. We have a generous supply fuel and firewood. Our medical supplies are good but not great. Our next big purchase will be a water filter. Most important we both have a strong will to survive and trust the Lord will guide us in all that we do.


Sounds like you are pretty well set for what ever is coming our way. But don't stop procurring as more is always better


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Wait for*



tac803 said:


> Very interesting post. I remember when the power went out during the october storm a few years ago. There wasn't much to do other than fire up the secondary heat source, the perculator, and load up the rifles.
> 
> An economic collapse would certainly cause a widespread panic, but we're about 15 miles away from the nearest big city. I'd head to the store down the road and take as much cash as I had on hand, picking up peanut butter, canned fruits and veggies, flour, salt, yeast, and sugar. Depending on what kind of time frame this happens in, most stores won't stop taking cash for a day or two I'm guessing, with folks hoping this is just a temporary situation or a "bump in the road". (The caveat here being only buy what we can use...buying everything in the store is not part of the plan. There are going to be a lot of people in a bad way.)
> 
> ...


Wait for the fun to begin ? ?

What fun would that be ?

You want to see people starve ?

You want to shoot people ?

You are a little too caught up in your own fanticy and it is a little disconserting !


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

BillM said:


> Wait for the fun to begin ? ?
> 
> What fun would that be ?
> 
> ...


Wait for the fun to begin was a facetious (aka not serious) reference to the terrible situation that would be unfolding. Nobody in their right mind would actually enjoy being in that situation. I'm sorry that you took that to mean that I would be looking forward to "teotwawki". I can assure you I'm not, and the tongue in cheek reference should have been accompanied by something like this, or this to help convey my intent.

As for being caught up in a fantasy, I can assure you that I'm not engaged in any fantasizing about the possibility of a societal collapse and whatever hell on earth follows.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

No this will not be fun. It will be hard work 24/7 and a constant look out for danger. I for one am not looking forward to it as I am as spoiled as everyone else in the USA from our easy and extravagant life style. Prepared for the worst and Praying for the best.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

If we had a sudden SHTF which I doubt, I see it coming as a death by a thousand paper cuts. However, if it was a sudden event, I would air up all my tires while we still had power, while my Wife would be filling water jugs, next I would slip out to the local dollar stores and ease in, pick up beans, rice, flour meal, longer term things. If TSHTF, I think folks will be after the bread and milk, almost like they do before a snowstorm. Of course I could be wrong, thats just my take on it.

If things were extremely bad at dollar stores, I would go to farm supply store and load up wheat, corn and salt. Then go home and do anything I felt needed to be done with electricity, I have a small generator just to run the freezer till it's empty. I think anyone that seriously thinks they can generate their own power to sustain a modern lifestyle over a long time period is wrong, unless they have already moved off the grid, that changes their picture entirely. I plan to save my fuel to run the tractors to be able to help others grow what they can, if TSHTF.

One thing I would have to do is put my wood cookstove in, but I have all the materials to do it, shouldn't take more than thirty minutes to get it in. 

In a real bad situation I think the most important thing I can do is, observe. Observe what people are doing, how they are acting or reacting. If they act and don't react things will be OK, if they react and start rioting and looting we could be under martial law within days if not hours.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

if "whatever" were to occur suddenly, as the flooding a year and a half ago did, this grandpa would check to see if the gun safe were locked, grab his get home bag and cell phone, and head for the truck . The first job would be to collect the granddaughter who attends kindergarten 18 miles NE and then swing south to pick up the grandson who is a fourth grader 12 miles south on the way home we'd fill the gas tank. The parents have made this grandpa's job. Depending on the emergency , the grandson would want to pick up his own guns on the way home. After we're here, we hold down the fort until the parents get here. The flood- I picked up the granddaughter and on the return trip the water that had been at the road's edge was 10 inches deep and moving very rapidly across the road- in only 20 minutes. Sometimes ya just gotta get ur done.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*It's OK*



tac803 said:


> Wait for the fun to begin was a facetious (aka not serious) reference to the terrible situation that would be unfolding. Nobody in their right mind would actually enjoy being in that situation. I'm sorry that you took that to mean that I would be looking forward to "teotwawki". I can assure you I'm not, and the tongue in cheek reference should have been accompanied by something like this, or this to help convey my intent.
> 
> As for being caught up in a fantasy, I can assure you that I'm not engaged in any fantasizing about the possibility of a societal collapse and whatever hell on earth follows.


It is OK , I guess I can be a little touchy about some of the flip comments . Lets just write this off to a little "black humor".
I am sure you didn't realy mean it the way I took it. :wave:


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I can see that a few people actually have a plan formulated in their minds in order to get done before whatever comes fully. But, if you were to make a list of all your food on hand now, and then looking it over, see what you are lacking. Same with everything else, but it all needs to be on paper where you can see and add what you need. Last minute buying is not much more then panic buying really. Like just before a huricane hits florida. Don't let yourself be in that position. Something major happens or is about to happen you always see the same thing on the news, grocery stores with bare shelves, lumber stores with no plywood, and hardware stores etc all sold out of generators. Right now, you have the privlidge of shopping price as well as what your looking for. Afterwords, gouging begins.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

BillM said:


> It is OK , I guess I can be a little touchy about some of the flip comments . Lets just write this off to a little "black humor".
> I am sure you didn't realy mean it the way I took it. :wave:


Understood, and all good here. :beercheer:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Nadja said:


> I can see that a few people actually have a plan formulated in their minds in order to get done before whatever comes fully. But, if you were to make a list of all your food on hand now, and then looking it over, see what you are lacking. Same with everything else, but it all needs to be on paper where you can see and add what you need. Last minute buying is not much more then panic buying really. Like just before a huricane hits florida. Don't let yourself be in that position. Something major happens or is about to happen you always see the same thing on the news, grocery stores with bare shelves, lumber stores with no plywood, and hardware stores etc all sold out of generators. Right now, you have the privlidge of shopping price as well as what your looking for. Afterwords, gouging begins.


You are right about having it on paper...I didn't REALLY get serious about my preps until I actually made an inventory list, put them in page protectors, and into a 3 ring binder... (and I've been getting self-sufficient since around 1976 when I graduated from high school!)

Once I had my binder, I made a rationing meal plan, for a family of 6 for a week, to help plan total servings requirements, and to make a GOAL AMOUNT of each item I had on my list. Once that was completed, I began marking a list of what I was SHORT on, and carry that with me when I shop.

As I try to buy only when on sale, I get large amounts of certain items when I can, add them to my inventory HAVE ON HAND list, re-tally my shopping needs list and go from there. I have my GOAL AMTs on most of my foods. When I take something from the shelf, I add it to be picked up my next shopping list. I try to shop only 2 X a month, but I watch for sales in between, just in case.

I also have a WISH LIST of things we can do without but would be nice to have. I check out www.craiglist.org and look at the major cities in my state and surrounding states for items I'd like to have (a 2nd propane tank, for instance I saw a 400 gallon propane tank for $300 but was too late to get it!) Anyway, they have a FREE category, I always check it, too, just in case. Lots of folks just want stuff hauled away!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

If "SHTF" plays out by way of a certain disasterous weather-. chaos-, economic or other event, I will for the most part be as prepared as I can be. I watch the economic data on CNBC and have already had a couple of personal  moments, where I went and bought mopre preps, then life went on...*I'm curious if I'm the only one who's done that?*

I can tell you that here in Arkansas on 9/11 I tried to get gas after work and there were lines a 1/2 mile long and groc stores were sold out. :scratch

Same thing happens when weathermen predict an ice storm. It would be hard to plan to *get in and out* of town for gas, groceries, etc once IT has HIT.

*41South* said they'd get feed from the farm store...I've alredy bought 50 lbs each of corn and wheat, figured it'll be seed at least and food in an emergency. 50# of feed corn can easily be measured out to give to hungry folks, I know it may be chemically treated but in a life or death situation...?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Not a lot here would change, have to cook/preserve all the food in the freezers and hook up the solar well pump. Daily priorities would change, security would eat up quite a bit of time, would have to spend a fair bit of time working on alternate energy systems for the workshop/laundry/feed mill. We have all the gear just need to tweek it a bit. I've spent 7 years off the grid many years ago, no electricity at all, everything used hand/muscle, wind or wood energy, well prepared to do that again. Other concerns would be moving my daughter to the farm (she lives 3 miles away on the same dirt track I do) and I don't have a cow or goat in milk at the moment so would have to fill that gap.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> If "SHTF" plays out by way of a certain disasterous weather-. chaos-, economic or other event, I will for the most part be as prepared as I can be. I watch the economic data on CNBC and have already had a couple of personal  moments, where I went and bought mopre preps, then life went on...*I'm curious if I'm the only one who's done that?*
> 
> Your not alone in buying more preps in one of those moments...eep:


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I think that a lot of people when they see on tv a hurricane or tornado or something of that nature, run out and buy lots of extra preps, and then within a couple of more days/weeks forget all about it. They have not really decided or even thought of a steady course. Now, as more and more people are joining these sites they are trying to learn ways to do it. One of the biggest things in my mind is to prepare a list of all the things you think you really need to sustain. Once you have set down, created a working list, then trying to budget it so as to not break the bank all at once. 

Once you have done that, you really need to stick to it. Uncle O Great one is NOT going to come to your rescue should it get really bad. You are most likely going to be on your own, and could be that way for a very long time. Try and figure out what your family really needs on a monthly basis to survive. Now, by doing that try and multiply it x 12. That is one year. Have you given thoughts to some of your most elementary needs such as T.P. ? Although fairly cheap at the moment, can you imagine what it would cost you should the economy should collapse ? If money were to become worthless, then there would be no jobs and no income. Now take a really long look in your pantry, do you see enough food to last you and yours for at least a year ? If your answer is no, then my question is why not. ? Even if all you can budget is $20.00 a month, by going to sales and the dollar stores you can get quite a bit of extras . In a month you could have anywhere from 10-40 cans of food depending of course on what you buy. In 12 months that amount goes from 120 to 480 cans of "extra" food avail. It is the same with everything. 

Also, all of you pay attention to water. Water is the single most important in live next to air. Air we can't control, but our water we can. If the city workers no longer go to work, the water stops coming out of your faucets. Are you prepared for that ? If for instance due to an earthquake, Hoover Dam were to let go, LA , San Diego and Las Vegas would be without water in a couple of days period. You should all be learning to store and sterilize water asap. Things happen, and you can change the outcome at least on a personal level by taking some of these steps now.

These are just a few steps that you need to consider.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> have already had a couple of personal  moments, where I went and bought mopre preps, then life went on...*I'm curious if I'm the only one who's done that?*


You're definitely not alone - I'm in a cycle right now. I've been reminding myself that I've been in this cycle before, but it feels different this time... not sure I can explain it...

DH and I also love scoping out craigslist. We've had some good luck with it (55 gal drums, old upright freezer, etc.) - and we keep a list of searches that we like to run (wood pallets, water tanks, things like that). DH just LOVES the farm category. 

Nadja, thanks for starting the thread. It's been a good lesson for me. The first time I read it (your opening post and maybe about 4-5 responses) I realized immediately that if there was anything that I'd do other than 'get home' or 'get parents' - well, that's something I need to take care of now, this week. No running out and last minute stocking up should TSHTF.

I think that by putting it the way you did, doing that mental role-playing, it helps to focus awareness on exactly where I am in my preparedness right this moment, and what are my immediate priorities. With as much as I still need to do, getting a handle on the priorities is priceless.


----------



## jerodjacks (Aug 13, 2010)

we have enough for 60 days
i would top off gas beforo get pumps went down
wife would head to liquor store, i would go for final run at grocery store
load up on Copenhagen & smokes


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

No, Sage, you are not alone. There are times when out of the blue the hair will stand up on the back of my neck and I'm not sure why, something on the news or my guardian angel telling me to up my preps. DH and I carry a "last minute list" with items to purchase if we are able when the balloon goes up. We carry enough cash on a daily basis to top off our gas tanks and purchase the things on our list. We keep a close eye on the news and financial news so we feel we will be one step ahead of others. (You would be shocked how many people at my workplace do not watch the news or weather. I would venture to say 98%.) We have our BOBs and routes planned to get us home if regular transportation is compromised. Planning is the key to survival.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> You're definitely not alone - I'm in a cycle right now. I've been reminding myself that I've been in this cycle before, but it feels different this time... not sure I can explain it...
> 
> DH and I also love scoping out craigslist. We've had some good luck with it (55 gal drums, old upright freezer, etc.) - and we keep a list of searches that we like to run (wood pallets, water tanks, things like that). DH just LOVES the farm category.
> 
> ...


Thank-you. I think that you got the idea. Lots of people say or even think they are prepared, but if it were to happen right now , would they really be ?


----------

